# Holiday Herf NH 12/17 - 12/18



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Holiday Herf 2011! NJ invades NH for the weekend!

We will be putting together a Herf in the Nashua & Brookline area of NH on December 17 & 18th.

Saturday will probably start sometime in the afternoon and run until whenever, Sunday will be early morning start and again through the evening 

More details to follow, post or PM if interested!

Veeral
Dav0
Rock31


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well Ray, you could say NJ has invaded NH for the past 2 weeks....Hopefully we'll see some new and old faces (Kipp, Al, Keith, Andrew, Rick, blah blah blah). Let's make it fun!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hells yes I'm ready! Was just sayin' to my self "I really need to smoke 15 to 20 cigars!" :evil:

Let's do this! :biggrin1:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am in


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wish i could make it see you guys again and meet bull and Davo!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll be there if my schedule permits, but that will be a last minute call.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I am in


Awesome Al!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wish i could make it see you guys again and meet bull and Davo!


At least we got you to come out one time so far!



Max_Power said:


> I'll be there if my schedule permits, but that will be a last minute call.


Your schedule will permit.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wish I could fellas...bit with the wife ready to pop, I can't be a couple hours away...shit!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Wish I could fellas...bit with the wife ready to pop, I can't be a couple hours away...shit!


Have her induced on the 10th,,,,you should be good to go...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good plan Al!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Really !?!??! I like the sounds of this. I am not gonna commit as of right now, but i am gonna try like HELL to make this one !!!!!! Keep ya posted.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Really !?!??! I like the sounds of this. I am not gonna commit as of right now, but i am gonna try like HELL to make this one !!!!!! Keep ya posted.


Of course really. Hope you can make it Keith


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Veeral !!!!!!


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like a great time. I will be there!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The wife's exact words when I mentioned this herf... "I don't f*ucking care if you go...". Hmmmm, maybe I WILL be there. Will let you know how this progresses...lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kipp it would be nice to meet your crazy a$$!

Al and Rick, look forward to meeting you guys!

This is going to be a blast.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am working the morning of the 17th, but hoping that the 18th I can make an appearance.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking to get an idea of who's good to go for the 17th and 18th. Couple of cigar lounges that would be good to go based upon my experience so far:

Tasty Tobacco Shop (Milford, NH) - Ray, this place would remind you of Davo's garage herf. No frills but just a cool place to smoke. Though I do believe Davo's tv is larger. LOL. We can visit my buddies here before meeting up with everyone else on either day.
Tobacco Haven (Brookline, NH) - "Comfortable" area to smoke. Above average pricing on boxes of cigars if needed. 
Two Guys Smoke Shop (Nashua, NH) - Nice bunch of guys. Decent space to smoke, above average selection of cigars, decent pricing. 
Good Times (Nashua, NH) - Open 1 am on weekends. Does have a local band play at night. Has a bar and plenty of room to smoke. Selection of cigars is average with good pricing.
Castro's Back Room (Nashua, NH) - Haven't been here yet.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't been to good times, but hear great things....


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Al and BigRick are gonna be there to ...... dam ! This is turning out to be an epic herf ! lol . BigRick is the fn man !!! and i am dying to see what Al will be smoking !! Two Guys Sounds like a cool place. Kipp take her advice and gooooo ! The 18th is out for me, its my brothers birthday......but i am frantically trying for saturday, even for a few hours in the afternoon, so i can meet you crazy bastahds !!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds good buddy! We are following you so lead the way!

Just be quiet and show up!

I believe Boston Rog is good for Saturday, Max_Power is a possible for Sunday.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gents, 
I am on the road next week with spotty internet
Won't be back 'till late Friday night.
I will be at the herf Sat.
I vote for Two Guys, but will yield to the
majority.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I am good for Sat .


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Depending on who confirms for Saturday and Sunday along with the times, here is the tentative schedule:

Saturday

Dav0
Ray
Veeral
Roger
Al

Location:

1:30pm Two Guys Smoke Shop (Nashua, NH) (closes by 6pm)
5:30pm Good Times(Nashua) or Castro's Back Room(Nashua) (till the sun comes up) 
We'll have some drinks after the herfing on Saturday night at my place. Welcome to stay over.

*********
Sunday:

Davo
Ray
Veeral

11 am Tobacco Haven (Brookline, NH) /Tasty Tobacco (Milford, NH)
-----Until Davo and Ray head home (around 8-9pm)

If more people choose to come on Sunday, I'll pick some larger locations.

Iffies:

Kipp
Chris
Rick (which days)
Keith


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

I am in for Saturday afternoon - whenever. Can't wait to meet / see you guys!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

This is going to be great time looking forward to this.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Can a new guy jump in?


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

TKE174 said:


> Can a new guy jump in?


Paul, of course you are welcome ... the larger (and more disturbing) question is why would you want to be associated with people like us?


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Because I smoke cigars ......and I have approval of an understanding wife !


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

TKE174 said:


> Because I smoke cigars ......and I have approval of an understanding wife !


Dangerous combination there ...


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

It was her idea to build my stand alone smoking room, Talk about dangerous.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big day tomorrow!!! I could not decide what to wear so I decided not to wear anything.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Is this still correct?


Location:

1:30pm Two Guys Smoke Shop (Nashua, NH) (closes by 6pm)
5:30pm Good Times(Nashua) or Castro's Back Room(Nashua) (till the sun comes up)
We'll have some drinks after the herfing on Saturday night at my place. Welcome to stay over.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Two Guys Smoke Shop
15 Spit Brook Rd
Nashua NH 03060
(603) 891-2122

yes that is our starting location.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

should be there before closing. It will be a pleasure meeting all of you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Have a great time fellas
Don't forget to ask Ray if that cigar is twanging his ass off!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony I will smoke an 898 and JR Alt in your honor!

I will gift Al a nice JR Alt BHK56 and watch as he takes a few puffs in disgust!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

see you guys around 2


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well fellas...I hope that you all have a hell of a time this weekend. I am, unfortunately (and it brings me more dissapointment than you will realize) can not make it. The wife has been miserable and has been contracting hard. Leaving her alone with the 2 boys wouldn't be the right thing to do...not right now. As I said...I hope that you have a wonderful time and plan on making the return trip to beautiful New Hampshire in 2012 and I *WILL* be joining you all. Merry Christmas to you all...here's to a wonderful visit with good friends and a safe trip home. :cheers:

-Kipp


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

It was great to see / meet you guys. Wish I could have stayed longer. I can't wait for the next time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tony I will smoke an 898 and JR Alt in your honor!
> 
> I will gift Al a nice JR Alt BHK56 and watch as he takes a few puffs in disgust!


That's my man ROCKMAN !:wave:
BullMAN called me he said he had a great time you guys were fantastic!:cell:
What you didn't bust his balls like i told ya?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You guys better post some pictures!!!!!!!:madgrin::arrow::boom:


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

It was a pleasure to meet all of you. Hope this is a on going event.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Got to say, I like this motly crew.

Call me anytime.....

On that note, there is a Drew event at Twins in Londerry, Dec 23rd.


I hear a 1911 is the door prize


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dav0, Ray and Chris just left my house. We finished off our herf at Tobacco Haven while seeing the Giants get pushed around. (Sorry Dav0) It was a great time and I was glad to see my Jersey herf buddies! Great meeting Big Rick (finally!) and Al again. Paul, you're not a bad guy. LOL.

Al, if you're going to Twins on the 23rd, Ill try to make it!

The next herf will be around the end of January or mid February. Start Planning!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Just got home from this great weekend. It was great to see everyone and meet some new friends. And Veeral, thanks again for hosting this.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

First off let me say WHAT A GREAT FREAKIN' WEEKEND I had. I'm normally a miserable [email protected] when Big Blue stinks like they did yesterday, but somehow being around this great group of people made is seem altogether insignificant! Some much deserved kudos:

Thanks *Paul & Kevin *- Always nice to meet some of the new guys early on and you and Kevin seem like great folks! Welcome to Puff!
Thanks *BIG RICK *- smokin' that fine stick you gave me as I'm posting this, VERY NICE, I owe you one.
Thanks *AL* - for the pleasure of meeting one of the great folks who keep this place running smooth, and also for the FINE smoke you hit me with. Incomparable in both regards!
Thank you *ROGER* - each time we herf you make me wish I had grown up in the SOX backyard instead of the YANKS. I'm already looking forward to the next one we do together!
Thank you *CHRIS* - your attendance at these herf's is a fundamentally important as having a GARMIN out in the sticks of NH dude! Sorry to hear of your adventure on the ride home. Needless to say, I hope you are at every herf I attend as it's always good having one like mind in the group!
Muchos Gracias *RAY-RAY, AKA Pink Pony, AKA Stinky-Cant-Buy-Liquor* - If I didn't know better, I would think that we were somehow related (I keeps saying how I'm old enough to actually have fathered you in my go-go days, but I'm sure your Mom has better taste than that). You always keep things exciting, and I would not have been able to pick better company for a long ride. Proud to call you brother!
And saving the best for last.....

A very big thank you to *Veeral & Ursula *for extending such great hospitality and mostly for being my friends. Thanks guys, you are probably the single reason I have not developed agoraphobia (is that a hereditary condition?). Veeral, I don't know how you do it, but you always manage to find those unbelievable cigars. And Ursala, I don't know how YOU do it whereas Veeral is concerned (hehe)! Love you guys!

OK, so see everybody next weekend right? Wait, for some reason next weekend strikes me as having some kind of thing booked already, well, whenever, some one just get me in the loop for the next one! PEACE ON EARTH - GOOD SMOKES FOR ALL!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony I dont think we took a single picture....I love NH except your liquor stores can KISS MY WHITE ASS!

Some raggedy bitch would not sell me liquor after Two Guys Smoke shop because she detected an odor on me....BUAHAHAHAHA!

It was great meeting you all, I am hurting today, more ramblings to come later,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tony I dont think we took a single picture....I love NH except your liquor stores can KISS MY WHITE ASS!
> 
> Some raggedy bitch would not sell me liquor after Two Guys Smoke shop because she detected an odor on me....BUAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> It was great meeting you all, I am hurting today, more ramblings to come later,


Sorry no pics damn it!
So you mean you gotta shower before buying liquor in New Hampshire?oke::laugh::hug:


----------

